# How would ya like to sketch this horse's coggins report?



## Miniequine (Jan 4, 2008)

I had to look at it for a few seconds.., dummy me OH!


----------



## CKC (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## love_casper (Jan 4, 2008)

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OH!


----------



## Jill (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG!!! I sat here looking "under the hood" before I saw IT!!!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG! That Poor Horse!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 4, 2008)

Hahahahhahaaha!!

Priceless


----------



## Alex (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh my!

Poor horse!

LOL


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 4, 2008)

LMAO! Oh my!


----------



## Dona (Jan 4, 2008)

Well......I guess on the plus side, that horse has a VERY distinctive marking & if stolen, could be identified pretty easily.



I can see the posters now....."Stolen or missing" Chestnut pinto with a **** on it's left side!








Just out of curiosity....does it happen to be a stallion? :


----------



## sdmini (Jan 4, 2008)

We have had coggins "parties" every year about the first of Feb for twenty five or so years and gosh I would love to hear the comments that would transpire with that horse about.




Of course the very low brow part of me would love to know what his name is. Mr Happy keeps springing to mind.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 4, 2008)

Dang



That's one huge, um.. MARK??



We have to find out the horses name.. Please someone.. Wondering minds want to know!!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jan 4, 2008)

My husband after looking over my shoulder wants to know is his name "Dickie"?


----------



## K Sera (Jan 4, 2008)

still laughing out loud!!!!!!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG! OH!


----------



## Marty (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey, I LIKE that!

I LIKE that a whole lot!

And for the maiden mares, how convenient; visual aids.......


----------



## Leeana (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh my gosh tehehe

















It took me a few minutes, but it all came together


----------



## Devon (Jan 4, 2008)

HAHA!!

had ot look at it for a while;


----------



## wwminis (Jan 4, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Some guys have it all! OH!









[/SIZE]

Bill


----------



## rockin r (Jan 4, 2008)

Hubby says his name is Peter OH!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 4, 2008)

That cracked me up!! I hope its a boy so he can show his wares as it were!!
 











I have never seen one on the SIDE of the horse!!





reminds me at Thanksgiving we were in Kentucky and their sports store is called Dicks. Well there is 2 Dicks stores there. So I ask my husband if he went to Little Dicks or Big Dicks.

We all kept saying it not realizing til my 21 yr old niece said do you hear what your saying?? I laughed so hard I cried!!


----------



## minie812 (Jan 5, 2008)

VE...RY INTERESTING....


----------



## maplegum (Jan 5, 2008)

Giggle giggle


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2008)

rockin r said:


> Hubby says his name is Peter OH!


I say his name is Woody


----------



## REO (Jan 5, 2008)

I wonder if he's hard to ride?


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2008)

Too funny!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2008)

Ooooohhhh, I just thought of something. Can you imagine the commercial product endorsement potential of this guy?

His celebrity name could be P.D. "Woody" Eveready! But, omg, what if "he" is actually a she? I guess then Mighty Hermaphroditey?

Good grief, though... I wonder if these names are already taken by some adult movie "stars"?


----------



## REO (Jan 5, 2008)

Mr Viagra


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 5, 2008)

You guys have some great names! hahaha

Bill,,, "Some guys have it ALL!" hahahahahaha

Woody... hahaha

Mr Viagra... Peter....

I WISH I knew What the horse's name is! Have no clue!

If he's a gelding, maybe it's a "before and after" thing...

or

Maybe his name is "Flash the Bird" ???



)

Too funny





Basketmiss.. we have Dicks here,,,, (sounds funny to say) Very amusing!

~Sandy


----------



## hahler (Jan 5, 2008)

I wonder if he needs Viagra?

Marty i like the visual aide thought lol

dawn


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, all you "filthy" minded people



Get your minds out of the gutter. All I see here is a mushroom!


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2008)

P.(eter) D.(ickie) Woody Eveready, a/k/a "The Shroom"


----------



## Alex (Jan 5, 2008)

Jill said:


> P.(eter) D.(ickie) Woody Eveready, a/k/a "The Shroom"


tehehe!


----------



## "City Slicker" (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow I think he is just bragging!!!!!!!!! Geez!

I think he should be named Bob,, like from the Enzyte commercials. They could play that music for him all the time!!!!

That is awesome!


----------



## twister (Jan 5, 2008)

Yvonne


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I not only laughed at the picture but got a good laugh at all the comments too.

Crabby Chicken, if they entered him in liberty classes that would be the perfect music to play.


----------



## RedWagon (Jan 6, 2008)

ROFLMAO!! I have tears I'm laughing so hard--you guys crack me up!


----------



## jrae (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 6, 2008)

Ohhh Donna! That would be so worth paying for to see!

I wonder if the horsie has a smile like "Bob" does???

Now I have that music stuck in my head!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 6, 2008)

> All I see here is a mushroom!


Is that what the kids are calling it these days?






Liz R.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 6, 2008)

Hosscrazy said:


> > All I see here is a mushroom!
> 
> 
> Is that what the kids are calling it these days?
> ...






Well, GOSH FORBID WE SAY PE*NIS on the Forum!


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 6, 2008)

And I was hesitant to post this picture.....





You guys crack me up!

~Sandy


----------



## Nigel (Jan 6, 2008)

hahahahahahaha





funnnayyyyy!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 7, 2008)

I sent the picture to a friend of mine. Her comment........"keep a saddle on that horse".


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## bfogg (Jan 9, 2008)

About 10 teachers are still laughing!!

I have got to ask what is his name??? That is hilarious thanks for posting.

Bonnie


----------

